

Parallela $99 18-core single-board computer now available for pre-order - iso-8859-1
http://shop.adapteva.com/collections/parallella/products/parallella-16

======
synchronise
So how would one take advantage of these extra cores? Are there any pre-
compiled programs that do this already?

~~~
csixty4
It's meant as a playground for people who want to learn to write those
programs.

